# I need advice about colony asap, pleeease!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I now have 33 cats, and the colony keeps growing. I hear from neighbors that cats are coming from everywhere because they have it so good where I feed (plenty of food, water, attention, shelter, other cats' company, frequent treats, a few blankets, I defend them from dogs and hostile people). A cat moved here with all her kittens even though she was being fed (on and off, dog's kibble!) by neighbors somewhere else! 

I put about 60grs per cat, which is 2kgs a day, 60kgs a month, about 3.5 bags. I've asked for help and looks like I'll be getting 2 bags (36 kgs.) kibble a month (from the 2 people who asked me to take care of the colony a couple months back). 

When a new cat comes, I go out of my way to prevent the others from chasing him/her off. *Should I let them chase the newcomers off?* 

I'm waiting for a new TNR session with the municipality - the previous one yielded no results. The cats were hungry, but seemingly not enough to risk going into the cage.

All advice will be very welcome!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I have no experience with a cat colony and can offer no advice, but perhaps this website will offer you some help.

http://zimmer-foundation.org/art/pdf/08.pdf


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

There is a pecking order in every colony. Id put feeding areas in different locations so food isnt an issue. Are you spay & neutering & vaccinating & ear tipping all the new cats coming in?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I agree with Mitts&Tess...make sure there's plenty of different "sections" for groups of cats... especially with 30+! I had 12 last summer, and there were plenty of fights for resources.

Please do try to spay/neuter as many as you can (vaccines would be good too... I would, but haven't got the money for that). Usually colonies get to a certain number, and even out... the reason new cats come in, is there was a vacancy created by another cat either leaving, or getting trapped & re-located or euthanized, or whatever to make a 'vacuum'.

Wow... over 30. My first thought was the Colosseum in Rome... I hear they have a huge colony there of a couple hundred cats!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice, and that link is wonderful!

Some of the neutered ones are as aggressively territorial as the unneutered ones.

I can't leave food out because pigeons and a nasty neighbor steal it. 

I'll follow your advice and put food in spots distant from each other.


----------

